# Need Help findind a Rental in Ajijic Area!!



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,

My cousin and her husband rented a 2 bedroom home in Ajijic by looking at pictures, and they just arrived there yesterday. The place is listed for over 300,000US and she says it is not possible to stay there for the next 3 months. 

Not at all like the pictures, no drapes facing the street, furniture is so uncomfortable, cannot even sit on it, wiring is the pits, no bedding, etc., etc. A real let down for $800.00 a month. One bedroom has nothing in it but an uncomfortable bed, nothing else. The 4 towels that are there were dirty and used..everything there is junk!!

Anyone knowing of a rental please email me and I will forward to her your contact email or phone number. They would like a 2 bedroom, but are in a position may consider a 1 bedroom.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Their best approach would probably be to contact one of the local rental agencies and see what is vacant and available to be inspected in person. If they pick up a copy of the Guadalajara Reporter, Ojo del Lago or the Lake Chapala Review, they will find that most of the agencies do advertise.
Another option is to check the bulletin boards at the Lake Chapala Society and near the various grocery stores and coffee shops. Many individual rentals are found that way.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a rental that is in Chapala and will be available soon, photos at Pictures by caymandm - Photobucket


----------

